# pressure gauge reading for natural gas line



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If he used air for his pressure test. Gauge readings can / will change with ambient conditions. I test mine with nitrogen


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

I dunno.... looks like a leak to me.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

It could be a small leak somewhere. Have him soap test the fittings. I've had the schrader valves on the test gauge leak


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

kenmac said:


> It could be a small leak somewhere. Have him soap test the fittings. I've had the schrader valves on the test gauge leak


They have to just take their time and find it.. it can't be that hard.. kenmac right on:thumbsup:


----------



## robismyname (Apr 16, 2010)

kenmac said:


> If he used air for his pressure test. Gauge readings can / will change with ambient conditions. I test mine with nitrogen


Thanks for all the input. I passed inspection yesterday and my gas is up and running. 

The problem was that my plumber was using the wrong gauge to test with. According to city regulation a manometer needs to be used. According to the city inspector the manometer is extremely sensitive and if a leak was there it would detect it. So my plumber came back out and hooked up a manometer where the original gauge was located and both he and the city inspector measured the water level by running a few test. It passed! Im happy and i can take hot showers again!

I think Kenmac is correct about using air for the pressure test thus explaining why it showed a leak when the manometer showed that there was not a leak.


----------

